# Clutch not pulling back up



## Suburb Thuggin (Jul 23, 2009)

When I drive normally the clutch pulls fine however, when I push the car, 5k shifts or higher my clutch will not pull all the way back up. It will stick less than halfway down and I have to pump it several times for it to come back up. Do I need clutch fluid or is it something else?


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

This might help.http://www.rangeracceleration.com/Clutch_Care.html


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the link. 


Really good info.


.:cheers


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

My clutch at 7K miles was stiff to push, and after flushing it as per the instructions it is soft again. Worked for me.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i agree that clean clutch fluid is a requirement to having the system work properly but you may find the issue doesn't go away with even a complete swap. another problem not listed in that link is the pressure plate itself. especially on the stock clutch centrifugal force at high RPM prevents the fingers of the PP from pushing the slave back and thus thru the hydraulics to the pedal's return. A replacement of the clutch with a better, performance clutch may be needed to prevent that from happening. i had the same thing and even with a thorough bleeding with a remote bleeder it took a stage 3 clutch and i've never had the problem again.


----------

